
SourceForge Singled Out as ‘Shining Star’ in PCMag Column - ashitlerferad
https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-singled-out-as-shining-star-in-pcmag-column/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=sourceforge-singled-out-as-shining-star-in-pcmag-column
======
devnonymous
Ugh! Disgusting that sourceforge has stooped to this level of intentionally
grouping freeware and FOSS together as though they were the same thing.

~~~
ashitlerferad
It is PCMag that is doing that, SF said this:

While we certainly appreciate the commendation, we don’t totally agree with
Dvorak’s view on the decline of open source software. Though the reputation of
freeware has been marred by dubious models in the past, we’re confident that
free and open source software will continue on and even expand its reach in
the future.

